# Mcafee causing problems on friend's laptop..



## Ademadis (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi all,
I'm trying to remove an out of date (inactive) Mcafee free trial from a friend's laptop.

He himself tried to remove it but instead of uninstalling it on the control panel, he found it _somewhere _and deleted bits of it... Now every time he loads his laptop he get's a popup requesting Mcafee be reinstalled because it 'could not be loaded successfully'.

Uninstalling on control panel either does nothing or gives an 'access is denied' popup.
Haven't deleted it in program files because I'm pretty sure that'll cause a mess. (If I'm wrong I'll just do that).

Lastly, because it's a free trial I can't find any installer to download from the mcafee site so I can repair it, to then uninstall it. This free trial is just kinda stuck on his laptop...

He's got AVG now so he really doesn't want anything mcafee running as well. Though I'm not sure if it's a massive problem because it's a free trial, so shouldn't be clashing with AVG at the moment?

Any ideas on how I can get rid of it?

Thanks!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 22, 2016)

Ademadis said:


> Haven't deleted it in program files because I'm pretty sure that'll cause a mess. (If I'm wrong I'll just do that).


The best way would be to reinstall it and uninstall it.  You can get a free trial version here. Antivirus Software and Internet Security For Your PC or Mac | McAfee


----------



## Ademadis (Sep 22, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> The best way would be to reinstall it and uninstall it.  You can get a free trial version here. Antivirus Software and Internet Security For Your PC or Mac | McAfee



That's exactly what I'm looking for!
Thanks a bunch


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 21, 2016)

Mcafee causing problems? Never heard of THAT before!


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 21, 2016)

You will either find it in Startup or in the registry. In startup it is easy to remove, in the registry, not so easy


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 25, 2016)

Mcafee is God's way of punishing us, much like the Flood...but there is no Ark to save us this time.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 25, 2016)

Go AVG. It's free...


----------

